# Deister Tour im Herbst



## dirk47 (8. November 2002)

Hallo, ich möchte jetzt auch als Anfänger des MTB Sports was zum Nordforum beitragen.
Komme grade von meinen Deister Training wieder.  Habe mir zunähst eine Tour nach einem Deister Wanderplan aufgebaut, und gestern machte ich mich nun das erste mal daran meine zukünftige Trainingsstrecke für diverse Marathons im nahstes Jahr abzufahren. Insgesamt kamen eine Wegstrecke von 40 KM und insgesamt 1066 Höhenmeter zusammen. Gestartet wurde von Bredenbeck und Ziel war Eggestorf. Leider musste ich einige Pauseneinlegen da ich mich erst Orientieren musste, meine Kartenlesetechnik ist nicht grade die beste! Auserdem hatte ich erst befürchtet, das die Tour eventuell doch eine sehr kalte Angelegenheit bei ca. 3 +C wird. Aber so kalt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, wurde es zum glück doch nicht.Für die 40 KM brauchte ich insgesamt 04.15 Stunden und meine reine Fahrzeit betrug 3.11 Std. 

Ich werde die Tor auf jedenfalls auch in den Wintermonate einmal pro Monat durchführen und freue mich schon jetzt auf die kommende Säsong


----------



## Hattrick (8. November 2002)

Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich über Taternpfahl, Wöltjebuche, Annaturm und Nienstedter Pass gefahren  

Beinahe jedes Wochenende bin ich/sind wir im Deister unterwegs. Sag Bescheid wann Deine nächste Tour ist, Treffpunkte gibt es ja zur Genüge.
Quen müßte ganz in Deiner Nähe wohnen. Der braucht glaube ich auch keine Karte  

PS: Morgen fahren wir eine kleine Deisterrunde um nicht aus der Übung zu kommen (außer der Regen kommt horizontal). 35-40 km, 1000-1200 hm. Start 11:00 Uhr ab Feggendorf Deisterparkplatz - ca 11:30 Kreuzbuche. Unser äußeres Erscheinungsbild werden wir allerdings witterungsbedingt verändern  Komm einfach vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (8. November 2002)

Hi Dirk!

Über 1000hm auf 40km is für nen MTB-Newbie schon aller Ehren wert!!! 
Auch wenn es, wie ich vermute, überwiegend Forstautobahnen waren - sammeln muß man sie (die Hm) im Deister erst einmal!!!

Aber wenn Du nächstes Jahr Rennen fahren willst, ob es dann reicht einmal im Monat im Deister zu trainieren?? 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu ner gemeinsamen Tour...


----------



## Beppo (8. November 2002)

Moin Moin,

1A Idee 

Ich bin dabei 

freu freu freu.

Gruß Beppo


----------



## Beppo (9. November 2002)

...nur nicht an diesem Wochenende, null time.

Gruß Beppo


----------



## BB-Rider (9. November 2002)

Deistertouren sind immer gut, 40 km und 1000 Hm noch besser.
Die Anfahrt aus Hannover ist ja auch noch gut zum Aufwärmen, der Rückweg wird dann aber doch lästig, insbesondere in der Dunkelheit und dann insgesamt 100 km mit über 1000 Hm von wegen Anfahrt über Benther und Gehrdener Berg sind dann doch etwas heftig und eher was für den Sommer.  
Gibt es hier vielleicht auch noch Freunde des Benther Berges. Denke schon länger mal über eine 1000 Hm-Tour an diesem "Hügel" nach. Leider wird es immer schnell etwas langweilig, wenn ich dort so meine Runden drehe. 
Also, Hannoveraner, bin für jeden Huckel zu haben 

Hals- und Speichenbruch
Michael


----------



## Hattrick (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BB-Rider _
> *Deistertouren sind immer gut, 40 km und 1000 Hm noch besser.
> Die Anfahrt aus Hannover ist ja auch noch gut zum Aufwärmen, der Rückweg wird dann aber doch lästig, insbesondere in der Dunkelheit und dann insgesamt 100 km mit über 1000 Hm von wegen Anfahrt über Benther und Gehrdener Berg sind dann doch etwas heftig und eher was für den Sommer.
> Gibt es hier vielleicht auch noch Freunde des Benther Berges. Denke schon länger mal über eine 1000 Hm-Tour an diesem "Hügel" nach. Leider wird es immer schnell etwas langweilig, wenn ich dort so meine Runden drehe.
> ...



eMail bitte den Quen an. Ein Großteil der MTB-Spuren im Benther Berg Revier wurden und werden durch ihn verursacht.


----------



## Quen (9. November 2002)

Moinsens!


> _Original geschrieben von BB-Rider_
> *Gibt es hier vielleicht auch noch Freunde des Benther Berges. Denke schon länger mal über eine 1000 Hm-Tour an diesem "Hügel" nach. *


1000 HM im Benther? Kannst Du vergessen... aber man kann dort auch ganz feine Touren fahren. Kannst Dich ja gerne mal Felix (felixthewolf) und mir anschließen!



> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick_
> *Ein Großteil der MTB-Spuren im Benther Berg Revier wurden und werden durch ihn verursacht. *


...und Felix  Aber stimmt schon, der Benther ist mir persönlich am liebsten - äußerst schicke Trails auf kleinstem Raum!



> _Original geschrieben von dirk47_
> *Ich werde die Tor auf jedenfalls auch in den Wintermonate einmal pro Monat durchführen und freue mich schon jetzt auf die kommende Säsong*


Vielleicht echt ein bissl wenig wie Pan schon anmerkte... Kannst Dich gern unserem Training anschließen. Ist vom RC Gehrden organisiert. Wir treffen uns den Winter über SA, 10 Uhr (Cross Country) und SO, 10 Uhr (Freeride) am Autohaus Hase in Gehrden. Zu den gleichen Zeiten startet auch die RR-Truppe, falls dort Interesse besteht.

Im Sommer (mit der Zeitumstellung *freu*) starten wir dann wieder MI, 18 Uhr (Cross Country) und FR, 16.30 h (Freeride) ... Tempo wird der Gruppe angepasst!

@all... würde mich auch mal gern einer Euer Touren anschließen - sofern ihr nicht all zu viele (keine?!) Pausen macht...  Ach ja, wohne in Gehrden und bin auch immer für kleine Runden im Benther oder Gehrdener Berg offen - und nun ist es ja auch mal wieder Zeit für einen Nightride, wer hat Lust?


----------



## mischuwi (9. November 2002)

An einem Nightride wäre ich auch interessiert! Ich würde dir dann sicher Gesellschaft leisten. Habe mir vorgestern nen 7,2Ah Akku bei Reichelt bestellt. Der hält dann auch ne ganze Weile.
Also wenn es terminlich passt, bin ich sicher zur Verstärkung dabei!


   Soll ich dir denn auchnoch ne Lampe bauen, damit du mit deiner S. M.X nicht im Dunkeln stehst?


----------



## Quen (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du das für mich machen würdest?! 

Lampengehäuse kann ich besorgen bzw. hab ich... Ansonsten müsste ich echt mit meiner Mirage X fahren und schon wieder nach einer Stunde nach Hause 

Felix hat ab nächster Woche auch ne Funzel!

Hmm... ich schlage einfach mal MI für einen Nightride im Benther Berg vor.






Treffen auf dem Parkplatz oberhalb des Benther Berg-Hotels - wie immer halt...


----------



## mischuwi (9. November 2002)

Klar würde ich das machen!

Sagst du mir, was du haben willst und ich sage dir, ob ich das machen kann. Ganz einfach.

Allerdings werde ich das bis Mi nicht schaffen. Ich muss am Mo und am Mi Vortrag halten. Aber bis dahin ist mein Akku sicher auch noch nicht da und ich muss mit zwei 2Ah Akkus auskommen. Also halten meine Leuchten auch nicht viellänger durch.

Ansonsten geht Mi klar. 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sind zu dieser Jahreszeit ja quasi garnichts!

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Ich bin dabei! *




So kenne ich Dich!

Wg. der Funzel sprechen wir MI mal...


----------



## felixthewolf (9. November 2002)

es gibt nur schlechtes equipment!

klar bin ich auch dabei!

endlich mal wieder richtig einsauen!
ich gehe fest davon aus, das meine funzel anfang der woche kommt in bis MI einsatzbereit ist.

1000 HM im benter ist sozusagen aussichtslos.
Schon bei mühsam erkämpften 500hm stellt sich ein gesunder hospitalismus ein. Im benther zählt der faktor aus HM und KM/h

und der wird wegen der hohen richtgeschwindigkeiten, die quen und ich eingefüht haben möglchst hoch gedrückt.

bis MI im wald!

gruss, felix


----------



## Hitzi (5. Mai 2003)

Hmmmmhhh.....
Ich muß bei diesem Thema Benther Berg zwangsläufig an vorletzte Woch Mittwoch denken.

25 Km und knapp 500 Hm - war´s nicht soooo????
Warum sind dann 1000 Hm nicht zu schaffen?
Wir hätten das ganze nur 2 x fahren müssen  

Hehehe - O.K. nicht mit meiner damaligen Kondi und Kleidung  

Aber nun ist auch gut  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Hmmmmhhh.....
> Ich muß bei diesem Thema Benther Berg zwangsläufig an vorletzte Woch Mittwoch denken.*


Ja, war doch lustig 



> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *25 Km und knapp 500 Hm - war´s nicht soooo????
> Warum sind dann 1000 Hm nicht zu schaffen?
> Wir hätten das ganze nur 2 x fahren müssen  *


Naja... aber das tut dann im Benther Berg *richtig* weh, aber können wir ja gerne mal machen. Wobei mir der Deister für 1000 HM + mehr lieber ist. Wir haben dort ein paar nette Anstiege...



> _Original geschrieben von Hitzi _
> *Hehehe - O.K. nicht mit meiner damaligen Kondi und Kleidung *


War aber ganz schön kalt ne... Gore Jacke rules!


----------



## Hitzi (5. Mai 2003)

Sicher war es lustig für Euch  
Gore Jacke ?? Nur die dicke Winterjacke mit Windstopper bitte 
Null Kondi - und es tat auch WEH !!!!  

Aber ist schon O.K.

mir ist dann der Deister mit 1.000 Hm auch lieber - nächstes Mal   Kondi geht schon besser und die 0.1 t habe ich auch schon geknackt      Ich kann nicht mehr      0.1 t !!!!!

Grüße Hitzi ;


----------



## felixthewolf (5. Mai 2003)

biken mit uns ist immer lustig!!!sonst machts ja kein spass ;-)

und richtig traurig sahst du ja auch nicht aus...


zu den HM im benther:

das wird schwer, wirds nicht schwer wirds hart.

aber ich mach dirn vorschlag, wir haben im benther eine runde mit je 4,5km und 100Hm - die fahren wir einfach 10mal ;-)

das wird ein spass...

da ist es aber im diester wesentlich einfacher - aber nicht unbedingt weniger hart - höhenmeter zu sammeln.

aber vergiss die jacke nicht anzuziehen 

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (5. Mai 2003)

Naja, also wenn ich das mal so sagen darf sind die 1000hm garnicht soooo unwahrscheinlich schwer.

Kommt halt auch auf die AVS an, gelle!

Ich habe heute immerhin schon mal 711hm bei 26,33km aufm Tacho.

@felixthewolf: bin dann irgendwie doch noch zweimalmal ganz hoch gefahren, weil ich ja den schönen TRail fahren wollte und nicht durfte!


----------



## Quen (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Naja, also wenn ich das mal so sagen darf sind die 1000hm garnicht soooo unwahrscheinlich schwer.
> 
> Kommt halt auch auf die AVS an, gelle!
> ...


Najaaa.... aber wird schnell langweilig im BB 1000 HM zu bekommen. Machbar ist es natürlich...

Wer Lust hat, kann ja am WE bei dem "Experiment 1000 HM im BB" mitmachen - wir fahren "unsere Strecke" einfach so oft ab, bis wir 1000 HM zusammen haben. Da kann dann auch jeder sein eigenes Tempo fahren...



Btw: Micha, alter R-A-S-E-R - konntest es doch nicht sein lassen, ne!


----------



## dikl (6. Mai 2003)

Hey,
ich weiß zwar noch nicht, wie lange ich am Samstag arbeiten werde, aber ich hätte mal wieder Lust, am Nachmittag ab 16.00 Uhr durch den Benther Berg zu fahren. Gibt es einen Treffpunkt - oder einfach freundlich nur winken, wenn ein Biker entgegenkommt?

ciao   dikl


----------



## Hitzi (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *
> 
> aber ich mach dirn vorschlag, wir haben im benther eine runde mit je 4,5km und 100Hm - die fahren wir einfach 10mal ;-)
> ...




10 x die Runde? Au Backe - Ein Versuch an einem schönen Sommertag wäre es wert 

Die Jacke hat es dir angetan, oder?   

Sie wird nicht verkauft   

War ein Geschenk -  damit mir nicht kalt wird aufm bike 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------

